# Mule .PDF



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

*File Name*: Mule .PDF

*File Submitter*: inconvenience</p >

*File Submitted*: 15 Aug 2016

*File Category*: Slingshots

I noticed the Mule PDF was no longer available so I created one from the .JPG.

Click here to download this file


----------

